# Puffer and Puffer tank mate help



## thgeamer (Dec 31, 2013)

Since I'm talking about puffers i placed this in advanced.
So I need your people's help in telling me if the hairy puffer and dragon puffers could be tank mates in a heavily planted 55 gallon? I have not kept either of these particular Puffers before but have read multiple care sheets and watched many video's of these fish. But i'm still hesitant of having two puffers of different species in the same tank (i'm having a few other fish but they'll be fine) i just wanted all of your opinions on the matter.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi there - I would think a 55 gallon heavily planted tank would make any fish happy and these are just little guys, I have no experience with puffers but have read on them and they are cute cute cute. I say go for it! : )


----------

